# Hall Effects Sender Fun



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

After a trip to Canada and back the trust QSW started not starting. Initially I thought it was the fuel pump or relay. As it turned out the engine wasn't getting any spark. After following the Bentley manual all signs seem to point to the Hall Effects Sender. So I tore into the distributor and ordered a new Hall Sender. The tear down wasn't as hard as I had imagined that it would be. (I guess I'll find out if re-assembly is as easy







)
Here's the damage so far.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I've noticed on many of my VWs that the hall sender is the culprit in many issues. Usually the crappy plastic housing that the connector plugs into gets cracked and loose and causes intermittent connection. Usually from leaning on it while messing with something in the engine bay. Usually cheaper to just grab one from a junker. Good luck on the rebuild.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

The parts came and putting the distributor back together went very easy. (almost too easy)
Quick question: when the distributor came out there was no O-ring seal on it. The rebuild kit came with one, but I'm not sure if I should bother with it. Thoughts? (note: I'm not talking about the paper distributor gasket)
Also, as the car is down anyway I thought I might replace a few of the power steering hoses. Getting the hoses off that are clamped to the reservoir has been impossible so far. PITA!. I don't want to break the reservoir, but I need those hoses OFF! Any collective experience or tips out there?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (VW Nevada)*

Utility knife!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Utility knife!

Agreed. They harden up over the years and there's no way you're pulling them off the barbed nipple as is. They should be long enough to lose an inch or two.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Heat gun works wonders on old rubber.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (4doorhoor)*

The utility knife took those old hoses off like a cinch! Now let's see if I actually fixed the leak.








The rebuilt distributor is in and I'm fine tuning the timing as we speak. I've almost got it dialed in. I am really surprised at how easy it was to replace the Hall Effects sender. Putting an electronic points system in the distributor of my 74' Beetle was a PITA. 

I'm looking at adding an MG Midget to the stable. Has anybody here had any experience with MG's?


----------



## 83gtirabbit (Oct 9, 2009)

before you pulled it out did you get it to tdc? how did you make sure you got it in that right way? im trying to fix mine but i cant figure it out


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (83gtirabbit)*

The engine is at TDC when the timing mark on the cam shaft pulley is is lined up with the edge of the valve cover _and_ the "0" mark on the flywheel is lined up on the timing mark. 
You then install the distributor with the rotor pointing to the TDC mark. 
Easy as pie.


----------

